# G19



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Anyone have one with 15 round mags. I've only seen the 10 round in the gun, does the 15 stick out at all? Seems like it would.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

15 rd. is flush just like the 10 rd. G19 may be the best plastic gun I ever owned. Accurate, light, very carryable. Just my $.02


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, the 15 round mag is flush. I had one in the 1990s, and at the time, I could only get 10 round mags. But, I had 2 older 17 rounders that did stick out about an inch.


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks guys, flush is what I hoped.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Mr. P said:


> Anyone have one with 15 round mags. I've only seen the 10 round in the gun, does the 15 stick out at all? Seems like it would.


The G19 was designed with a 15 round mag. The 10 rounders were limited capacity due to a rediculous law that did nothing other than infuriate gun owners.


----------

